
Analogue Pocket taking Pre-orders August 3rd - codezero
https://www.analogue.co/store#pocket
======
codezero
This is the only recent thread I found that has any comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21272013](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21272013)

The device looks interesting, basically FPGA Game Boy with some adapters for
other 16 bit consoles, but with generally modern hardware.

